# Should nurses be doing the egg transfer?



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

loved my nurse at the clinic she was absolutely fantastic. During the transfer there was the consultant, the embryologist and the nurse. The consultant was scanning my tummy the embryoloist was just watching and the nurse was doing the transfer. They seemed to be talking her through it a bit when she couldnt get it in the right place. Am i worrying over nothing? Im sure she is more than capable but Im terrifying myelf now that my chances will be lessened. I know Im being silly. Any postive nurse transfer stories to share?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a nurse and nowadays many nurses have done extended training/courses and are often more skilled than Drs, who at junior Dr level, sho/reg level rotate around and are all learning new skills themselves.

L x


----------

